

Secret Lives of Wild Animals Captured by 1 Million Camera-Trap Images - cyphersanctus
http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2013/02/camera-trap-gallery/

======
pgorla
Interesting. This opens up a whole new realm of nature documentary film-making
based around unobtrusive cameras. I don't see animal behavior differing very
much, but a human presence certainly is not something the animals can ignore.

That said, some of the animals in the pictures saw the camera -- not exactly
discreet.

~~~
ImprovedSilence
Yeah, they're on a motion sensor, and usually flash, which is pretty hard to
ignore. We've been using them for years to spot whitetails in the woods.

------
tocomment
Are there any in-expensive game cameras that you guys would recommend.
Everything seemed really expensive on Amazon.

~~~
EA
Build your own?

I 'hacked' together a FOSCAM IP camera to capture wildlife in my backyard. Was
about $70 for the camera. There's a newer IP cam out from them that costs
about $150 and has a much higher resolution.

Getting power to the cam was easy as I ran a really long power cord. It is
cheaper to run Power Over Ethernet if you have longer distances (just buy an
injector and splitter). If I move the cam further into the woods, I will do
PoE (although bought the equipment).

If I go any further into the woods, I will use a solar panel, battery, and
inverter.

FOSCAM has motion detection software on-board, so it would also work great at
bird feeders around your house.

<http://deercam.tumblr.com/about>

------
pixl97
My friends have used game cameras for a number of years now. They give video
to the game wardens to document the number of wild hogs and their travel
patterns on their property in the river bottom. The number of hogs around here
is mind boggling, they are encroaching farther and farther into large cities.

------
xradionut
They work equally well for observing higher primates. :D

We, (local crime watch), use the same types of cameras to keep an eye on
vacant houses in the neighborhood. So far we've assisted the police in
tracking vandals and drug dealers. (Not to mention countless non-criminal
animals...)

